# Singlemindedness is all-powerful.



## jaimemc

I've been reading the Haqakure and find it very interesting and particularly the the teachings of Yamamoto Jin'emon.  would love if anyone could translate this saying please. Arigatō


----------



## Tonky

err, not really sure, but possibly 「端的只今の一念より外これなく候」?
can you provide more info on which chapter you find that line from?


----------



## jaimemc

how close do you think the translation is, i'm thinking about getting it tattooed  

its from the 11th chapter,

these are the teachings of Yamamoto Jin'emon: 

Singlemindedness is all-powerful.
Tether even a roasted chicken.
Continue to spur a running horse.
A man who will criticize you openly carries no connivance.
A man exists for a generation, but his name lasts to the end of time.
Money is a thing that will be there when asked for.  A good man is not so easily found.
Walk with a real man one hundred yards and he'll tell you at least seven lies.


----------



## Arui Kashiwagi

Tonky said:


> err, not really sure, but possibly 「端的只今の一念より外これなく候」?


I remembered the same thing. Interestingly, there was a topic about this quote in this forum and the topic starter actually tattooed it 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2495088
But this quote is from the 2nd chapter, so it's not what you're looking for.

I just searched the web and found the original text. It's in paragraph 1218:
http://www.sagakentosyo.jp/hagakure/pdf/gen/17.pdf (Japanese printed book with annotations)
http://www.dl.saga-u.ac.jp/OgiNabesima/haga/09_h/haga9-015.jpg (Original manuscript)

Singlemindedness is all-powerful.
萬能一心。
Tether even a roasted chicken.
焼鳥にへい緒。
Continue to spur a running horse.
走る馬にも鞭。
A man who will criticize you openly carries no connivance.
面問ひに科なし。
A man exists for a generation, but his name lasts to the end of time.
人は一代、名は末代。
Money is a thing that will be there when asked for. A good man is not so easily found.
金銀は求むれば有るものなり、人は無きものなり。
Walk with a real man one hundred yards and he'll tell you at least seven lies.
一町の内にて、七度虚言いふが男なり。


----------



## jaimemc

thank you very much for taking the time Arui, 

also i was wondering what are the red squares underneath Japanese scripture represent, for example in this image


----------



## Tonky

＠Arui,
Ah, I don't think the version I read (which did not contain all of the teachings) had those at all and that line was the closest I could come up with. My bad, I was expecting more famous quotes 

@jaimemc,
Those are signature stamps or seals, working as a certification.


----------



## leleshoe

Hello, can someone tell me when 
Start the quote: single....
And finish with: ...seven lines.
In the original text!?
I'm not able to identificate it!!
Thanks


----------



## Arui Kashiwagi

You're talking about the quote that's in jaimemc's post above, right?


jaimemc said:


> these are the teachings of Yamamoto Jin'emon:
> 
> Singlemindedness is all-powerful.
> Tether even a roasted chicken.
> Continue to spur a running horse.
> A man who will criticize you openly carries no connivance.
> A man exists for a generation, but his name lasts to the end of time.
> Money is a thing that will be there when asked for. A good man is not so easily found.
> Walk with a real man one hundred yards and he'll tell you at least seven lies.


Then see my reply #4. These lines appear in Book 11, Paragraph 1218. I put the corresponding Japanese text for each sentence, from "萬能一心" to "...七度虚言いふが男なり。".
Also please note that this English quote is an excerpt from this paragraph. The original Paragraph 1218 contains some more items in the list.


----------



## leleshoe

Ok, many thanks. But i'm not able to find them in original text.
it's possibile for you to do something like this and tell me wich quotes is?!?


----------



## Arui Kashiwagi

Ah, you also need a handwritten manuscript image?
I'm not good at decrypting calligraphy, but luckily I can easily make a guess at this paragraph because you can see those scattered "一" (One) as kind of a bullet. I marked the seven sentences quoted above.



EDIT: The size limit for an attachment is so terrible. Hope it's legible enough...


----------



## leleshoe

Ohh!! Thanksss!! But i don't see the attachment!! :-(


----------



## Arui Kashiwagi

Yeah I was just struggling with attachments


----------



## leleshoe

Many many thanks!!!
i'll come back with another
question if you can help me again!!


----------



## leleshoe

I come back with another question!!
there's a quote on the 2nd paragraph (299) that goes like: "something that is not done at the time and at that place will remain unfinished for a lifetime" (端的にすまぬ事一年埓明かず 。)
can someone located it on the original text?!? Must be on the 2nd paragraph on right page!!!!
http://www.dl.saga-u.ac.jp/OgiNabesima/haga/02_h/haga2-032.jpg


----------



## Arui Kashiwagi

It's probably here.
The starting point is clear, but to be honest I'm not exactly sure if this end point is correct...


----------



## leleshoe

Thanks a lot!!!always great!!
Is it written from up to down, or from down to up!??!


----------



## Arui Kashiwagi

It's from up to down. Vertical writing in Japanese text always goes from up to down.


----------



## leleshoe

Okkk thanksss


----------

